# Realistic choir VSTi's?



## _detox (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys.

I've spent the last while on the East West Quantum Leap website listening to how absolutely incredible their products are..I REALLY REALLY want the choir and symphonic packages, but they're so expensive it just doesn't seem logical.

Does anyone know of any realistic sounding choirs and/or symphonic VSTs that sound like the EWQL stuff??

Thanks.


----------



## Ruins (Jan 29, 2008)

Magnus Choir Syntheway Virtual Musical Instruments .:. Software Synthesis & Sampling .:. VST Audio Plug-ins
i really like that one very small realistic and very effective in my opinion. sounds damn fine to me and for my needs


----------



## Purist (Jan 29, 2008)

I have the EWQL symphonic choir and its a ram hogger! i have 2gigs of ram and thats just about enough to run the thing especially when your using the word builder. I didn't have enough ram to run any other vsts along with it.


----------



## Desecrated (Jan 29, 2008)

I had the EWQL symphonic choir, but It always bugged me that it got half-realistic. The world builder works half good and you have to work for hours to get it really good, and I usually don't have hours to work on just one thing. 
You'll get a better result just hiring 4 girls and have them sing. We pay our choir in pizza.


----------



## Oneiros (Jan 29, 2008)

lol I cant believe I am doing the same thing here heh heh heh
nice one!


----------



## Purist (Jan 29, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> I had the EWQL symphonic choir, but It always bugged me that it got half-realistic. The world builder works half good and you have to work for hours to get it really good, and I usually don't have hours to work on just one thing.
> You'll get a better result just hiring 4 girls and have them sing. We pay our choir in pizza.



 
Word builder takes to much time. took me hrs to make it say a short simple sentence and it didn't sound good enough to use in tracks so i just gave up on it.


----------



## Coryd (Jan 29, 2008)

Magnus Choir looks and sounds really good!


----------

